# Nice things to look at in SA where you might be this instead of working your g@t fol job..



## lesvaches (7/6/19)

i could be at the Vindoux Tree house guest farm and spa, instead i have to work.
https://vindoux.com/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/6/19)

I could have been spending the weekend in the Star / Open air suite at Kagga Kama...
https://www.kaggakamma.co.za/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Jengz (7/6/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I could have been spending the weekend in the Star / Open air suite at Kagga Kama...
> https://www.kaggakamma.co.za/
> View attachment 168575


But now isn't it a bit cold for this place? Yoh but what a find! I'm gonna check it out! Very keen to experience waking up next to a wild animal just to assess how deep my love actually is for my better half

Reactions: Funny 5 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/6/19)

Could have been camping in the Kruger


Ooh wait Im going next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/6/19)

Jengz said:


> But now isn't it a bit cold for this place? Yoh but what a find! I'm gonna check it out! Very keen to experience waking up next to a wild animal just to assess how deep my love actually is for my better half


You must decide if you want to sleep cold or kept awake by mosquitos

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Could have been camping in the Kruger
> View attachment 168594
> 
> Ooh wait Im going next week



That is something great @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Enjoy it!!!
I love the Kruger
Which camp are you going to?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/6/19)

Silver said:


> That is something great @Jean claude Vaaldamme
> Enjoy it!!!
> I love the Kruger
> Which camp are you going to?


Pretoriuskop but unfortunately only for a week. Second week the devils sister needs her comfort so will then stay outside park at Sanbonani

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (7/6/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Pretoriuskop but unfortunately only for a week. Second week the devils sister needs her comfort so will then stay outside park at Sanbonani



Ooh, Pretoriuskop is lovely
I like the rock pool there - unless I am confusing it with another camp
And I like that lookout point about 20km north (on way to Skukuza) which is like a big rock up in the sky...

PS - I won't ask who the "devil" is. Lol

Reactions: Like 4


----------

